# 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.



## INU.ID (14. April 2010)

*1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Hi.

Wie man der Werbung im TV und der Webseite von 1&1 entnehmen kann wurde die Mindestvertragslaufzeit (vorübergehend?) abgeschafft (allerdings mit 3 Monaten Kündigungsfrist) - *aber nur für Neukunden*. 

Nicht nur das sie für Bestandskunden nicht abgeschafft wurde, auch wer seinen bestehenden Vertrag verlängert, oder einen Tarifwechsel vornimmt, ist auch zukünftig erneut wieder für volle 24 Monate gebunden.

1&1 DSL - Auswahl der Vertragslaufzeit


----------



## Explosiv (14. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Einmal Alice, immer Alice...da kann ich nämlich jeden Monat kündigen .
Aber ich finde gut, dass nun auch endlich andere Anbieter nachziehen, denn 12 Monate oder gar 24 Monate Vertragslaufzeit, sind für mich ein no go.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (14. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Einmal Alice, immer Alice...da kann ich nämlich jeden Monat kündigen .
> Aber ich finde gut, dass nun auch endlich andere Anbieter nachziehen, denn 12 Monate oder gar 24 Monate Vertragslaufzeit, sind für mich ein no go.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Sehe ich auch so... bin nun seit Jahren bei Alice und glücklich mit der Frau. 
Sie bedauerten, das sie mir wahrscheinlich nur n 2000 DSL zur Verfügung stellen können würden... bekommen habe ich dann n 10.000 DSL!!! 
Ich bin zufrieden mit der Leistung und den Bedingungen.

Aber immerhin es tut sich was bei den anderen Anbietern


----------



## s1n88 (14. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Man sollte auch erwähnen, dass man bei einem Neuvertrag ohne Mindestlaufzeit dafür die Bereitstellungskosten in Höhe von 99,90€ zahlen muss!


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

mir kommt ebenfalls nix anderes mehr als Alice ins Haus

vorallem wenn ich demnächst aus Beruflichen Gründen Umziehe ist es wichtig jederzeit kündigen zu können falls man in der Probezeit rausfliegt


----------



## Malkav85 (14. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Also ich sag mal: Selbst dran schuld, wenn man bei so einem Karnevalsverein wie 1&1 ist. 

Ich bin zwar bei Arcor/Vodafone, aber dort ist wenigstens der Service ok.

@s1n88: Das die 99,90 Bereitstellungskosten verschwiegen werden, ist doch wohl logisch in der Werbung  Es wird doch nichts negatives erzählt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Wenn ich schon diese Werbung sehe  Ist n Fall für Kalkhofes Mattscheibe.


----------



## gowengel (14. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

bei knapp 8gb datenvolumen pro tag, und das mit 2000er dsl wär Alice, Tele2 usw direkt mal ausgeschlossen für mich...

Mir bleibt dank Only T ausbau eh fast nix andres übrig als zu warten das RAM bei der Telekom eingeführt wird... Die Vertragslaufzeit stört mich eher weniger... 

Und da mein Dad gerne über Call by Call anruft, bleibt halt T aka der Rosa Riese


----------



## Avatarxyz (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Ach, ich glaube 1&1 kann in meiner Region anbieten was sie wollen, die haben mittlerweile soviel negative Presse, weil sie nicht im Stande sind die Leitungen zu schalten und die Telekom ist ausnahmsweise nicht daran schuld. Der Service ist bei 1&1 einfach schlecht, da ändert die Werbung auch nichts daran. Habe es einmal probiert bei denen eine richtige Auskunft zu erhalten, bekommen habe ich 6 verschiedene, aber immerhin, die letzte hat gestimmt. Zumindest von Ihrem Standpunkt aus.


----------



## GxGamer (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Ich hatte schonmal so einen Knüppelvertrag, den ich gekündigt habe und dann schön nachbezahlen durfte - für nix wohlgemerkt. Dann hab ich Alice ausprobiert, weil es ja keine Mindestlaufzeit gibt. Die Leistung war in der alten und aktuellen Wohnung sehr gut und ich bin zufrieden damit. Und sollte ich doch mal kündigen wollen, muss ich keine Nachgebühr zahlen.

Vor kurzem dann in einem O2-Shop gesehen, dass die das jetzt auch anbieten, da dachte ich "Schön, dass jetzt auch andere Anbieter die Kunden nicht mehr so stark binden, kommt wohl langsam in Mode".

Solang meine Leitung weiter so top ist, werd ich aber nish wechseln, hab ich auch keinen Grund zu.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Also ich oute mich mal als 1&1-Kunde. Ich muss sagen, bis jetzt hab ich über die nix zu meckern, bin da schon seit ca 3 Jahren. Sowohl in meiner ersten als auch in meiner jetzigen Wohnung habe ich jeweils eine 16.000er Leitung bekommen. Diese lief auch zu 99% immer einwandfrei. 

Das einzige was mich ein wenig gestört hat, war die "Bearbeitungsgebühr" i. H. v. 60 Euro die bei meinem Umzug fällig wurde... Aber sonst wie gesagt alles tip top!


----------



## Pyroplan (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Ich weiß auch nicht, was alle hier über 1&1 meckern.
Das Internet ist fast immer Verfügbar und wenn doch mal etwas nicht stimmt, 
dann kann ich schon fast davon ausgehen, dass das Netz ausgebaut wird und ich dann am Ende wieder ein klein wenig mehr Speed habe.

Außerdem ist der Kundenservice perfekt gewesen meiner Meinung nach (auch wenn die Werbung sch***** ist). Aber bei mir wurde letztens zB die Norton Antiviren Software abgerechnet.
Also habe ich angerufen, weil ich das nicht wollte. 
Der Herr am Telefon hatte mir erstmal am Telefon gesagt warum das abgerechnet wurde.
Dann hat er das rausgekommen und ich habe das Geld rückwirkend (auch für den vorigen Monat) zurückbekommen. 

ich bin mehr als zufrieden, das einzige, was mich stört ist, dass ich hier keine 50mbit empfangen kann^^ aber das liegt am Netz der Telekom.

achja, und die, die arcor für besser halten, die kann ich nicht verstehen, dass ist das gleiche Unternehmen, wie 1&1.
Hatte mir alles der Kerl von ARCOR erklärt, der meine 1&1-Leitung freigeschaltet hat. 

Und ansonsten wäre ich bei Alice auch nicht bereit 5€ mehr im Monat zu zahlen, dafür dass ich warscheinlich eh nicht wieder wechseln werde. 
Im Hinblick auf 24 Monate sind das dann 120eur die man mehr zahlt. Die hab ich dann lieber für andere Dinge


----------



## unterseebotski (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Alice? wtf is Alice? 

Also ich bin auch zufriedener 1und1 Kunde - und btw. wenn ich den Vertrag nicht selbst verlängere, verlängert er sich automatisch nur um 1 Jahr.


----------



## Zsinj (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Als Neukunde wird man mit Handkuss begrüßt, als Bestandskunde ist man nur noch Dreck. 
Spreche da aus Erfahrung. 
Erst mit der Kündigung wird man wieder ernst genommen.


----------



## KeiteH (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> mir kommt ebenfalls nix anderes mehr als Alice ins Haus
> 
> vorallem wenn ich demnächst aus Beruflichen Gründen Umziehe ist es wichtig jederzeit kündigen zu können falls man in der Probezeit rausfliegt




Also ein Umzug ist - so weit ich das weiß - immer ein Grund, den bestehenden Vertrag entweder zu kündigen (falls der Anbieter da nicht vertreten ist z.B.), oder zumindest die Adresse ändern zu lassen.
Von daher sollte das o.a. Argument keine Rolle bei deiner Auswahl des Providers spielen. Bin selber bei Vodafone(ehem.Arcor), sehr zufrieden mit denen und schon 2x mit meinem Vertrag Umgezogen (wenn auch in der selben Stadt). Keine Probleme, außer, dass die Telekomiker nicht in den Quark kommen um die Leitungen frei zu geben, aber das hört man ja vom rosa Riesen nicht selten und dafür kann Arcor ...äh Vodafone ja nix...

greetz


----------



## suncrest (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

alternative zu alice, 1&1 und co ist congstar. da hat man auch keine MVLZ.


----------



## riedochs (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



KeiteH schrieb:


> Keine Probleme, außer, dass die Telekomiker nicht in den Quark kommen um die Leitungen frei zu geben, aber das hört man ja vom rosa Riesen nicht selten und dafür kann Arcor ...äh Vodafone ja nix...
> 
> greetz



Das liegt nicht zwangsläufig an der Telekom. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, habe mal eine Zeitlang für so einen Laden gearbeitet.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nicht nur das sie für Bestandskunden nicht abgeschafft wurde, auch wer seinen bestehenden Vertrag verlängert, oder einen Tarifwechsel vornimmt, ist auch zukünftig erneut wieder für volle 24 Monate gebunden.


Und genau deshalb tangiert mich das nicht mehr, die Kündigung wird in den nächsten Tagen weggeschickt. Was für ein Dreck, ausgerechnet Bestandskunden schlechter zu stellen.


----------



## Gadteman (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Als Neukunde wird man mit Handkuss begrüßt, als Bestandskunde ist man nur noch Dreck.
> Spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> Erst mit der Kündigung wird man wieder ernst genommen.



Traurig aber wahr und das ist bei allen so!!! 
Alice hat neben dem monatlich kündbaren aber auch einen mit Laufzeit.. ergo dort das gleiche.

Ich hatte schon Rosa+Blau (Telekom.+1&1) Preise damals Ok, außer Anschluß..
Danach Versatel recht zufrieden, allerdings auch Bestandkunde der nie von Vergünstigungen so ohne weiteres profitieren konnte.
Danach ARCOR und das war mit Abstand der schlimmste: laange bis der Anschluß kam, haben "irgendwas" geschaltet bekommen was ich nie
in Auftrag gab (Tarifoptionen, IP-Telefonie usw.) war auch nen 24 Mon-Vertrag. Hab mich mit denen 3 Monate rumgestritten... gekündigt.
Danach Alice mit monatl. kündbar... alles bestens, meine beste 16.000 Zeit!!
Aber wo ich jetzt hingezogen bin mit meiner Freundin, geht nix mehr über 2.000 wtf. 

Und keiner kann einem VORHER sagen was auf der Leitung möglich ist, daher recht problematisch wenn alle versprechen "... Jaaa bis zu 16.000.."
und nach dem Gesülze bleiben 6.000 bzw. nur noch 2.000 und hat den Kram aber 2 Jahre "an der Backe" und darf vollen Schotter für blechen, nein Danke.

Daher begrüße ich absolut die Abschaffung dieser "fast ewig" bindenden Laufzeiten  Andere ISP sollten sich mal nen Beispiel an Alice nehmen.
Top Service und sehr gute Leistung.


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Also in all den Jahren die ich schon bei 1&1 bin, und das sind mittlerweile schon ein paar, gab es auch bei mir nicht viel zu meckern. Gut, bei Problemen mit der Leitung mußte ich mich notgedrungen immer direkt an die Telekom wenden, und obwohl ich bei 1&1 bin haben sie sich auch immer gekümmert. Der Telekom-Techniker vor Ort wurde nie von 1&1 beauftragt, sondern von mir. Und die Telekom hat mir auch nie was berechnet. Und auch als die FritzBox damals Probleme mit der Leitung hatte, es war ein Gerät von der Telekom welches problemlos funktionierte. Auch das erhielt ich kostenlos. OK, kurz bevor dieses Vorgehen abgeschafft wurde hatte man auch mir Geld angeboten wenn ich 1&1 verlasse (die Geschichte mit den Vielsaugern und der Fake-Flat von 1&1, als man diesen Leuten 100-200€ geboten hatte wenn sie gehen). Und ja, das mit der Tarifumstellung hat irgendwie auch nie so richtig geklappt (ich hab noch 80€ für DSL gezahlt als andere schon 40€ zahlten). Sicher, in den letzten 18 Monaten gabs auch wieder öfter mal Verbindungsabbrüche.

Aber sonst war ich doch recht zufrieden mit 1&1...

Ich hab auch immer für eine Vertragsverlängerung bzw. einen Tarifwechsel einen neuen Router bekommen, immer den größten den AVM im Angebot hatte. Leider wurde auch das abgeschafft. Und als Bestandskunde muß ich, selbst nach einem Tarifwechsel, mehr bezahlen als ein Neukunde, der auch noch einen neuen Router bekommt - und im Gegensatz zu mir keine 24 Monate Mindestvertragslaufzeit hat. Daher werde ich auch zu 99% den Vertrag, welcher im September mal wieder ausläuft, dieses mal kündigen bzw. nicht verlängern.

Nach fast 10 Jahren werde ich dieses Jahr mal Unitymedia ausprobieren. Doppelte Geschwindigkeit (32MBit) bei geringeren Kosten, das ist schon ein Argument. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht besinnt sich 1&1 ja mal auf ihre Stammkunden und macht mir bis zum Ende des Vertrags ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Das mit den Vielsaugern + Kündigungsangebot von deren Seite hab ich auch schon mal gehört. Aber das gibts ja mittlerweile nicht mehr. Sonst hätte ich sicher schon das ein oder andere Schreiben bekommen. Ich hab in der Vergangenheit schon das ein oder andere Mal die 100GB-Marke in einem Monat überschritten, scheint die aber nicht zu kümmern.


----------



## DaStash (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Und keiner kann einem VORHER sagen was auf der Leitung möglich ist, daher recht problematisch wenn alle versprechen "... Jaaa bis zu 16.000.."
> und nach dem Gesülze bleiben 6.000 bzw. nur noch 2.000 und hat den Kram aber 2 Jahre "an der Backe" und darf vollen Schotter für blechen, nein Danke.


Das stimmt so nicht, denn wenn die vertragliche Leistung zu stark von der tatsächlichen Abweicht, wird man normaler Weise heruntergestuft und muss eben nicht Mehrkosten für eine Dienstleistung erbringen, die man eigentlich gar nicht erhält. So ist es jedenfall bei seriösen Anbietern, wie zum Beispiel bei Versatel. Wie andere das handhaben kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur über drei bekannte, dass Arcor wohl einen sehr schlechten Service bietet und es dort gehäuft zu Problemen kommt.

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Vergangenheit schon das ein oder andere Mal die *100GB-Marke in einem Monat* überschritten, scheint die aber nicht zu kümmern.




Vielsauger "nuckeln" das in 1-2 Tagen durch ihre Leitung.


----------



## mastermc51 (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar bei Arcor/Vodafone, aber dort ist wenigstens der Service ok.



Ich bin auch seit Jahren bei Vodafone/ARCOR und zufrieden mit denen.
Habe Freunde die bei Alice sind und viel Probleme haben.
Andere Familienmitglieder sind bei den Telekomikern und haben auch Streß.
Alle die bei Vodafone sind... bei denen läufts. (3 in der Familie)

Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.
Freenet war ne Katastrophe und bei 1&1 sind dei BRAS dauernd ausgefallen.
1&1 ? NIE WIEDER !


----------



## Zombiez (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Einmal Alice, immer Alice...da kann ich nämlich jeden Monat kündigen .
> Aber ich finde gut, dass nun auch endlich andere Anbieter nachziehen, denn 12 Monate oder gar 24 Monate Vertragslaufzeit, sind für mich ein no go.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Wenn du immer bei Alice bleiben willst, was brauchst du dann eine so kurze Kündigungszeit? Für Leute die täglich das Internet nutzen, ist es eigentlich egal wielange die Kündigungszeit ist. Ich wache ja nicht morgens auf und sage mir "Heute will ich kein Internet mehr haben".


----------



## Gadteman (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, denn wenn die vertragliche Leistung zu stark von der tatsächlichen Abweicht, wird man normaler Weise heruntergestuft und muss eben nicht Mehrkosten für eine Dienstleistung erbringen, die man eigentlich gar nicht erhält. So ist es jedenfall bei seriösen Anbietern, wie zum Beispiel bei Versatel. Wie andere das handhaben kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur über drei bekannte, dass Arcor wohl einen sehr schlechten Service bietet und es dort gehäuft zu Problemen kommt.
> 
> MfG



Und wie das stimmt. Sorry da muss ich auch ergänzen, das Problem hab ich hier, wir wurden runtergestuft auf 2.000, da dieser Anbieter(ich nenn ihn mal ARCOR) kein kleineres Paket als 6.000 anbietet kassiert er aber 6.000... ich bekomme hier grad mal etwas über 30% der Vertragsleistung, aber es wird immer drauf gepocht ".. bla bla bis zu 6.000..." und soll das hinnehmen. Ja Arcor ist miserabel im Service und man ist gestraft mit den 24Monaten...


----------



## hempsmoker (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vielsauger "nuckeln" das in 1-2 Tagen durch ihre Leitung.



Ah ok, da hab ich wohl nur gedacht das ich viel Sauge .


----------



## rebel4life (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Erst mit der Kündigung wird man wieder ernst genommen.



Aber da werden nur ihre Rechte seitens des Vertrages wargenommen, die des Vertragspartners kennen se gar nicht. Schalten wir das Inet halt ein paar Tage vor dem Ende des Vertrags ab und bezeichnen dass als Störung. Nur dumm, wenn dann der Telekomtechniker mit enem verwandt ist und der das Signal selber abstellen musste und sich wundert, wieso die dann einen Abstellungsauftrag als "technische Störung" bezechnen.

Anruf vom Anwalt, dann haben se die Tage erstattet. Ist zwar GMX gewesen, aber das ist letztendlich die gleiche Firma.

Jetzt nur noch Telekom.


----------



## Explosiv (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Zombiez schrieb:


> Wenn du immer bei Alice bleiben willst, was brauchst du dann eine so kurze Kündigungszeit? Für Leute die täglich das Internet nutzen, ist es eigentlich egal wielange die Kündigungszeit ist. Ich wache ja nicht morgens auf und sage mir "Heute will ich kein Internet mehr haben".



Weil ich des öfteren umgezogen bin, da spielt eine monatliche Kündigungsfrist schon eine wichtige Rolle  !

@Gadteman

Mir wurden 6.000 bis 10.000 versprochen, erhalten habe 15.000 . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DaStash (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Weil ich des öfteren umgezogen bin, da spielt eine monatliche Kündigungsfrist schon eine wichtige Rolle  !


Warum?

MfG


----------



## AmdNator (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

JO hatte auch ein paar Probs mit 1und1 aber wenn man es so sieht konnten die Nichts dafür da bei dem Ort wo ich Wohne eine Hauptverteiler ist von der Telekom lassen die keinen anderen ran!

Aber wenn man mit den Leuten spricht geht es eigentlich ganz gut hab erst jetzt bei meinem Schwiegervater eine Neue Fritzbox für 0 Euro herrausgehandelt! Und bei Ihm ist eigentlich die Leitung bis jetzt zu 99,99% Stabil gewesen und Ohne ausfall! Ich sag es mal so jeder hat seine Vor und Nachteile und kein Anbieter hat eine Weißeweste so hatte ich z.B. mit Kabel BW meine Probs dieses Jahr oder sagen wir mal mit der nicht Kompetenten Technischen Hotline!


----------



## Jackhammer (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Ich war 3 Jahre bei Alice, anfangs war alles Bestens, Tele qualität war gut, Bandbreite war super (15,8).

Nach etwa 1,5 jahren wurde das telefonieren stellenweise zur qual, starkes Rauschen, brummen, oder man konnte nicht raus fonen. E-mail an Alice, die nach 3 minuten per anruf beantwortet wurde, (damals gabs noch den callback Service).

Der Mitarbeiter hat die leitung überprüft, und mir weis machen wollen es läge an meiner FB, und ich solle mal das Alice Modem mal anschliessen, also ab in den Keller und das Modem angestöpselt, = keine Besserung. Darauf hin hat er die Bandbriete auf 10.000 Begrenzt und es war wierder alles I.O., mit dem Alice Kasten wie auch mit der FB.

Vor 3 Monaten hatte ich Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche, wenn ich mal 5 min am stück Surfen konnte war das viel, die FB hat sich auch nur noch mit 3,200 mit der Vermittlungstelle verbunde.

 Diesmal musse ich die hotline Bemühen, was sich als nicht mal so einfach herausstellte, nach etwa 8 min hab ich jemanden in der Leitung gehabt, der, wie er meinte, "von hier nix machen kann"  und hat mich, mit dem hinweis doch bitte in der Leitung zu bleiben, mit einem Techniker Verbunden ( nach weiteren 6-10 min). Er hat wie üblich die Leitung gecheckt, mit dem ergebnis aha Fehler, er würde es überprüfen und sich bei mir melden. Nach 2 Std. Anruf vom Techniker, es sollte in etwa 4-6 Std. wieder alles laufen, tat es auch, nur nicht mit 10K sondern nur noch mit 6,xxx, egal haupsache Netz.

Vor 3 Wochen wollte ich die Tv-Option gerne Aktivert haben ( die Option ist im Vertag schon mit drin(Kostenlos), sprich ich wollte die Smartcard für den Mediareciver (Settop Box hatte ich von einem Bekannten bekommen).

Die Dame an der Hotline sagte mir recht unfreundlich "geht nicht", ich muss die Option über die Hp Aktivieren, dachte mir ok, mach ich es halt da, mit der überraschung das ich die Option nur Aktivieren kann wen ich auch eine Settop Box Bestelle, die ich entwerder Kaufen (99€), oder Mieten (4,90€) kann, wenn ich Miete = 2 Jahres Vertrag.

Also hab ich mich per E-Mail an den Support gewand, nach etlichen Emails mit immer der selben Antwort, hab ich darauf hingewiesen das Neukunden das gesamte Paket inkl. TV für nur 19€ im Monat bekommen (ich Zahle 29€), habe ich eine Mail bekommen mit etwa dem gleichen Angebot, nur das ich noch die Versandkosten Zahlen soll, 9,90€ für päckchen!

Ich Antwortete mit dem Hinweiss "ICH HABE DIE BOX SCHON" und möchte nur die Smartcard, Antwort von Alice, die Tv-Option gibt es nur in Verbindung mit der Hardware! Sprich Zahle oder lass es.

Das ende von Lied, ich habe bis ende April gekündigt.

Bin zu Unity, da zahle ich 5€ weniger habe 2 Reciver + Wlan Router, und Digital Tv, ich hab 3play 20000, und bekomme zwischen 21000 und 26000, bis jetzt (sind ja nur 2 Wochen) alles erste Sahne.


Es ist im prinzip bei allen Anbieter das gleiche, ergo egal wo man ist, man bekommt was man verdient °_°


Mfg


----------



## kbyte (15. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Jetzt mal abgesehen von dem Propaganda-Posting von "Ich-hab-mich-extra-angemeldet"-Pyroplan (aka Marcell Davis), welches im Übrigen auch völlig sinnfrei ist, sollte sich der ein oder andere mal über das Thema informieren bevor teilweise kompletter Unfug geschrieben wird. 

Und vor einem Vertragsabschluss sollte man ggf. auch mal die AGB anstatt die Werbeslogans des Providers lesen, dann brauch' man sich nachher nicht betrogen zu fühlen.


----------



## Pyroplan (16. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

@kbyte wie darf ich das nun verstehen?

ich war schon vorher bei 1und1 angemeldet, und sry ist halt so. soll ich probleme reinlügen, wo keine sind? oO Nur weil du vllt mit 1und1 Probleme hattest, heißt das nicht dass es allen so erging.

und komm, kompetenter gehts kaum mit dem kundenservice (zumindest bei dem typen, bei dem ich gelandet bin). ich hab mein geld rückwirkend erstattet bekommen, und die entsprechende option wurde rausgenommen. ich glaube kaum dass ich von andere das rückwirkend bekommen hätte. Klar hätte das mit der Option iwo tief in der AGB stehen müssen, aber da auch bei der Rechnung "optional" stand, hab ich mir darüber keine Gedanken gemacht -> somit bin ich zwar selber schuld, was aber nichts an dem kundenservice von 1und1 ändert!?

und wenn ich nach einer störung einen besseren speed habe (15.500kbit/s statt 14.000kbit/s)
dann ist eigentlich klar, warum die Störung war. 
Außerdem war das bis jetzt die einzige Störung.

Somit weiß ich also nicht was dein Problem bei meinem post ist oO


----------



## djfussel (16. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Also ich hatte bisher nur mal kleinere Probleme mit meinem früheren DSL Anbieter "Arcor" wobei der dafür nix konnte dass ein unfähiger Teledoof Mitarbeiter meine Leitung abgeklemmt hat währen er eine Etage über mir einen DSL Neuanschluss machte.

Bin Jetzt seit Jahren bei Kabel BW und hab null Problem. Bin immer gefragt worden wenn es eine Bandbreiten erhöhung gab ob ich lieber weniger Zahle will bei gleicher Bandbreite oder ob ich weiterhin meinen jetzigen Betrag Zahle und sie mich auf die höhere Geschwindikeit schalten.

Habe jetzt seit Montag Kabel DSL 50.000 und das geht ab


----------



## Gadteman (16. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



Explosiv schrieb:


> @Gadteman
> 
> Mir wurden 6.000 bis 10.000 versprochen, erhalten habe 15.000 .
> 
> ...



Tja, wenns mal so einfach wäre. Sicherlich kommts auch immer auf das Gebiet an wo man wohnt was techn. geht oder nicht.
Das ganze noch gepaart mit weniger oder gute Internetanbieter und/oder Leitungsinhaber voila ist das Chaos mitunter vorprogrammiert.

DA HILFT AUCH KEIN AGB LESEN...
Wenns danach geht kann jeder Anbieter schalten und walten wie ER will.

Unity, Kabel Deutschland (auch oft beschimpft) usw. liefern bei mir nicht.
Hab schon überlegt mit nem Mobilen HDSPA/UMTS Surfstick, der wäre locker schneller
als die Leitung in der Wand


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Ein UMTS Stick ist nie schneller, selbst wenn du auch nur DSL light hast. Wieso? Ganz einfach - du hast Latenzen von mehreren Hundert ms, im Schnitt 600-1000ms, bei DSL sind das schöne Pings unter 100ms. 

Bei nem Bekannten hatten se seitens der Telekom vor einigen Jahren auch ne Idee, da bei ihm DSL noch nicht möglich war - ein "DSL Light" (nicht wie das heutige) bestehend aus mehreren ISDN Anschlüssen mit Kanalbündelung, im Kostenvoranschlag waren dann das über 600€ monatlich. Billig, was?


----------



## marcus_T (16. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

war jetzt fast 4 Jahre 1 u 1 Kunde. das Angebot ist eh nur wieder verarsche. kostet ja extra.
Mist Verein. Mist Support. Rotz frecher tele Support. ständig nervende Anrufe.
bei Vertragsverlagerung wird dir gleich noch ein kostenpflichtiges Virenprogramm untergejubelt.
Wirklich das Letzte.
Gehe zu KabelBW.
habe 16K von 1 u 1 laut Vertrag. 12K kommen an.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (17. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

bin schon seit 3 jahren arcor (jetzt vodafone) Kunde.
Probleme hatt' ich n paar, wie 3 tage kein internet + telefon.
Einmal die Hotline angerufen und die leitung war 2 tage später wieder da.
Dann 1 Jahr später, regelmäßige Internetabstürze. Hotline angerufen - netter Support, keine so hohen Wartezeiten ( man überlege sich mal...ich hab um 19 Uhr angerufen!!!!) und ein Techniker wurde sofort informiert.
Ca. 5 Tage später hab ich dann n neuen Router bekommen für 0,- €.
von 16k kommen leider nur 12k an.
Das "nur" 12 k ankommen ist eigentlich ziemlich normal, obwohl ich inner größeren stadt wohne.
Preis ist eigentlich gut, man bekommt tollen Support, Ersatzrouter und für 5 € mehr eben 16k leitung statt ne 2k leitung (so war's bei mir)


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Klingt ja eigentlich ganz nett mit der fehlenden Mindestvertragslaufzeit, aber ich bin bereits Kunde und profitiere daher nicht davon. Es stört mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, da ich bis jetzt ganz wenige Probleme hatte und diese meistens so ziemlich umgehend gelöst wurden.


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Am Ende sind alle Provider gleich. Ich bin nach diversen Ausflügen wieder bei der Telekom gelandet.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Dass es sich bei dem 1&1 Angebot um eines ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit handelt ist so gesehen falsch. Nach Vertragsabschluss hat man eine drei Monatige Kündigungsfrist, und genau so lang läuft der Vertrag:


> Anders als bei der Konkurrenz müssen sich die neuen Kunden bei dem Anbieter aus Montabaur aber mindestens für drei Monate an den Vertrag binden - so lange läuft die Kündigungsfrist bei einer Vertragsauflösung (wir berichteten). Auch wenn die Werbeaussage des Anbieters ("ohne Mindestlaufzeit") manchen Leser auf die falsche Fährt führt: Die Verkürzung der Mindestvertragslaufzeit ist eine weitere Maßnahme von 1&1 in dem Bemühen, den teilweise ramponierten Ruf durch besseren Kundenservice aufzupolieren.(Quelle)


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

finds gut... besser als diese lachnummer von wegen wir beheben ihre probs ruckzuck persönlich^^


----------



## riedochs (19. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dass es sich bei dem 1&1 Angebot um eines ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit handelt ist so gesehen falsch. Nach Vertragsabschluss hat man eine drei Monatige Kündigungsfrist, und genau so lang läuft der Vertrag:




Ist doch klar das irgendwo der Haken ist.


----------



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Wie kommt man dann bei 1und1 aus der 24 monatigen Laufzeit ohne Kündigung raus?


----------



## CypherWTF (29. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

gar nicht...

die neue geschichte, das man das ganze auch ohne mlz haben kann, ist nur für neukunden...


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Gar nicht, denn der Vertrag verlängert sich immer selber. Was spricht gegen eine Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung, das ganze fristgerecht?


----------



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Wenn ich kündige stehe ich ja dann wer weis wie lange ohne Internet da.


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Schau mal auf dein Vertragsdatum, dann kündigst du zum XX.XX.XXXX. Bis dahin hast du Internet. 

Schalten sie es früher ab, anrufen, ihnen klar machen, dass ein Vertrag besteht und du die Erfüllung der Leistung haben willst, falls sie dir nicht umgehend den Zugang wieder freischalten können, sollen sie dir diese Tage rückerstatten, sollten sie das nicht tun, dann ab zum Anwalt, wird dann lustig.


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Vorher werden sie nicht abschalten, aber bis ich die Ports dann wieder geschaltet bekomme wird wohl dauern.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Natürlich schalten se vorher ab, selbst ihr Tochterunternehmen GMX hat das gemacht. Die waren da nicht schlecht baff, als mein Vater angefrufen hat, dann wollten se ihn gleich abwimmeln dass er vom Vertragswesen keine Ahnung hat, dann hat er sie gebeten, dass doch schriftlich in seine Kanzlei zu schicken.


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Warum sollten die den Vertrag nicht erfüllen? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Bin mal gespannt wie schwierig es wird in eine niedrigere Bandbreite wechseln zu wollen.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Ganz einfach, ich mach hier mal ein einfaches Beispiel:

Du machst mit deinem Nachbar einen Vertrag, er bringt dir täglich die Zeitung mit und bekommt dafür 10€ monatlich. Jetzt sagst du ihm am 15.03., dass er die Zeitung ab dem 01.05. dir nicht mehr bringen soll, er bekommt dann auch kein Geld mehr. Jetzt bringt der dir aber schon ab dem 21.04. die Zeitung nicht mehr, nimmt das Geld aber für den ganzen Monat April, sprich er würde für 9 Tage kassieren, obwohl er da die Zeitung dir ja noch bringen sollte.


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich mach hier mal ein einfaches Beispiel:
> 
> Du machst mit deinem Nachbar einen Vertrag, er bringt dir täglich die Zeitung mit und bekommt dafür 10€ monatlich. Jetzt sagst du ihm am 15.03., dass er die Zeitung ab dem 01.05. dir nicht mehr bringen soll, er bekommt dann auch kein Geld mehr. Jetzt bringt der dir aber schon ab dem 21.04. die Zeitung nicht mehr, nimmt das Geld aber für den ganzen Monat April, sprich er würde für 9 Tage kassieren, obwohl er da die Zeitung dir ja noch bringen sollte.




Ich zahle nicht wenn ich keine Leistung mehr von 1und1 erhalten würde. Denke mal die würden dann einfach am letzten Vertragstag abschalten.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Und rat mal, was se machen? Sie schalten früher ab und behaupten dass das ne technische Störung wäre. Dadurch sparen sie Geld (müssen dir keinen Anschluss mehr bereitstellen), kassieren aber nach wie vor wie in meinem Beispiel dennoch für die 9 Tage.


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Bin ja mal gespant hatte je in den 8 Jahren in denen ich jetzt bei denen bin nie Probleme. Vertrag läuft noch bis März 2011 dann will ich weg von der 16oooer Leitung hin zur 2000. Die reicht lockerm mal sehen wie sie das regeln können ohne Probleme zu verursachen.


----------



## AmdNator (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

du willst bei 1und1 bleiben und nur einen Downgrade machen der leitung verstehe ich das richtig? Ist eigentlich kein problem hatte das Problem bei meinen Eltern das die 16000 Leitung nicht stabil war und die dann auf 6000 runter mussten darauf habe ich denen gesagt das die den Vertrag schön anpassen müssen und die haben es gemacht!

Wenn du zu einem anderem Provider willst dann haben die eigentlich immer einen Wechselservice.


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*



AmdNator schrieb:


> du willst bei 1und1 bleiben und nur einen Downgrade machen der leitung verstehe ich das richtig? Ist eigentlich kein problem hatte das Problem bei meinen Eltern das die 16000 Leitung nicht stabil war und die dann auf 6000 runter mussten darauf habe ich denen gesagt das die den Vertrag schön anpassen müssen und die haben es gemacht!
> 
> Wenn du zu einem anderem Provider willst dann haben die eigentlich immer einen Wechselservice.



Ich habe keine Leitungsproblem will aber eine niedirgere Bandbreite da die locker reichen würde und billiger ist. Wechseln will ich nicht unbedingt ausser die lassen mich nicht downgraden, dann wäre ich dazu gezwungen. 
Hab da nicht nur DSL sondern auch Handy Webspace usw.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: 1&1 - keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit mehr, aber nicht für alle.*

Ich bin bei 1&1 und bisher ganz zufrieden, solange die mich in Ruhe lassen. Werde sowieso bald zu Kabel BW wechseln.
Die Werbung finde Ich echt aufdringlich.


----------

